# طريقة تنصيب برنامج Primavera P6 R8.1 الجديد



## محمد مطر (17 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته...
قمت بعمل ملف يشرح طريقة تنصيب البرنامج على قاعدة بيانات أوراكل...
أشكر الأخ أحمد صبري لدوره في هذه الطريقة...

الملف في المرفقات

تحياتي


----------



## محمد مطر (17 مايو 2011)

ليكتمل الموضوع، كنت قد رفعت البرنامج على موقع ميديافير
رابط تحميل البرنامج في المرفقات مرة أخرى

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 مايو 2011)

الزميل محمد مطر
السلام عليكم
أشكرك جدا فقد تم التحميل خطوة خطوة كما تفضلت ، ولكن عند تشغيل البرنامج يعطي أن كلمة المرور خطأ، وعلى علمي هي admin، وضعتها ولم يفتح البرنامج
أرجو العلم بذلك ، ولك عظيم التحايا


----------



## محمد مطر (17 مايو 2011)

أخي الكريم هل قمت بإنشاء قاعدة بيانات كما شرحت 
إذا كنت قد قمت بذلك قم بإعادة الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات، وذلك من خلال عمل Configure لها مرة أخرى واختر اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور pubuser وستعمل معك بإذن الله

إذا لم تكن تعرف كيف يتم ذلك أخبرني وسأقوم بشرحها لك بالصور


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 مايو 2011)

الزميل محمد مطر المحترم
أشكرك جدا جدا، ببساطة كان يجب إعادة تشغيل الجهاز قبل تشغيل البرنامج لأول مرة
الحمد لله بعد إعادة التشغيل ، adminكانت كلمة المرور الصحيحة
ألف شكر ، اللهم اغفر لك ولوالديك وللمسلمين جميعا يا رب


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 مايو 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> ليكتمل الموضوع، كنت قد رفعت البرنامج على موقع ميديافير
> رابط تحميل البرنامج في المرفقات مرة أخرى
> 
> تحياتي للجميع




المهندس محمد مطر

تحية طيبة و بعد ارجو من حضرتك كتابة اللينك لان الملف المرفق الذى تم رفعة من قبل حضرتكم لا يوجد بيه لينك غير 

http://www.mediafire.com/myfiles.php

و هذا ليس لينك البرنامج

فارجو الافادة ربما يكون الخطاء منى

و شكرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 مايو 2011)

أخي أحمد، إرجع للمشاركة السابقة للزميل محمد مطر بعنوان
شركة أوراكل تطلق الإصدارة Primavera P6 R8.1
وستجد هناك طلبك ، لكن عليك تحميل ملف طريقة التنصيب للزميل محمد أيضا


----------



## محمد مطر (18 مايو 2011)

تحت أمرك أخي أحمد 
بالمرفقات روابط منفصلة لكل جزء من أجراء البرنامج الثلاثة، بعد رفعها على ميديا فاير...


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

المهندس عبد الرحمن و المهندس محمد مطر

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## magnum1272003 (18 مايو 2011)

حياك الله أخانا محمد وجاري الإطلاع وابداء الرأي 
جزاك الله خيرا على ثناءك


----------



## محمد مطر (18 مايو 2011)

تحياتي لك أخي أحمد....
بالمناسبة لقد تمكنت من تنصيب البرنامج على ويندوز 64 بت بنجاح.....


----------



## magnum1272003 (18 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله أسأل الله أن ينفع به وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة 
على الشرح الجميل


----------



## محمد مطر (18 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي هيثم ولا شكر على واجب


----------



## sh2awaa (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياخى الكريم


----------



## محمد مطر (21 مايو 2011)

الأخ فاروق أهلا بك.....


----------



## safys (22 مايو 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس 

لو سمحت ممكن تقولنا على السريع اهم الفروقات بين P6 v7 وبين P6 V8.1
- وممكن حضرتك ترفعلنا صورة الانترفيس بتاع البرنامج P6 V8.1

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## magnum1272003 (22 مايو 2011)

safys قال:


> الف شكر يا بشمهندس
> 
> لو سمحت ممكن تقولنا على السريع اهم الفروقات بين p6 v7 وبين p6 v8.1
> - وممكن حضرتك ترفعلنا صورة الانترفيس بتاع البرنامج p6 v8.1
> ...


أظن أنا أخانا محمد مطر قد رفع صورة من واجهة البرنامج وخاصة عندما أراد أن يبين الرقم الخاص باصدار البرنامج في الموضوع الآخر
هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t263751.html

وعامة ننتظر رد أخينا محمد لمزيد من التفصيل إن شاء الله


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا باشمهندس محمد


----------



## محمد مطر (22 مايو 2011)

أولا شكرا لك أخي العزيز أحمد على ردك....
ثانياً للأخ السائل، في المرفقات ملف يوضح أهم الفروقات بين الإصدارين كما جاء في ملف المساعدة في البرنامج
وهي عموماً ليست بالإضافات الجوهرية...
كما أرفقت لك صورة أخرى للبرنامج...


----------



## safys (22 مايو 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد السواكنى (22 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير واتمنى رفع اللينك نسخة من البرنامج


----------



## محمد مطر (22 مايو 2011)

الأخ الكريم الرابط موجود في الصفحة الأولى من هذه المشاركة...


----------



## قلب الأحبة (23 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مجهود راائع وجميل الصراحة 

انا بس عايز أعرف انا لسه شغال بـ p 6.7 نزلوا أمتى اللي بعده : )

جزاك الله كل خير يـــا مهندس محمد مطر على الشرح الرائع

جاري التحميل ، بس مش محتاج أجربه دلوقتي : )

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## محمد مطر (23 مايو 2011)

الأخ قلب الأحبة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فانوس العرب (30 مايو 2011)

الأخ العزيز
تحية طيبة وبعد....
لقد قمت بالدخول لموقع بريمافيرا ونزلت النسخة الجديدة 8.1 ولكننى واجهتنى مشكلة وهى انه يطلب من باسوورد لكى يكمل التنزيل وعندما ادخل الباسسورد الموجودة فى مشاركتك والتى هى rima123Vera فأنه يعطي الرسالة التى تفيد بأن الباسوورد خاطئة...ولقد أرفقت لك صورة من الرسالة التى تظهر لى...برجاء الأطلاع عليها وأخبارى ما هى المشكلة


----------



## محمد مطر (30 مايو 2011)

الأخ الكريم أهلا بك
يبدو لي من خلال الصورة أن إعدادات اللغة الافتراضية للوحة المفاتيح هي العربية، لذلك على ما أرى أنك تدخل كلمة المرور باللغة العربية وليس الإنكليزية...

جرب وأخبرنا النتيجة


----------



## سهى عنبرجي (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو
هل يمكن أن تزودونا بنوطة لتعليم البرنامج


----------



## فانوس العرب (31 مايو 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> الأخ الكريم أهلا بك
> يبدو لي من خلال الصورة أن إعدادات اللغة الافتراضية للوحة المفاتيح هي العربية، لذلك على ما أرى أنك تدخل كلمة المرور باللغة العربية وليس الإنكليزية...
> 
> جرب وأخبرنا النتيجة


الأخ العزيز /محمد لقد تأكدت من أن أعدادات اللغة بالأجليزية كما قمت بكتابة الباسوورد فى ملف وورد بالخارج ثم أخذتها كوبى باست ولكن ما زال البرنامج يخبرنى بأنى الباسوورد غير مضبوطة ولا أدرى ما هو الحل بصراحة


----------



## محمد مطر (31 مايو 2011)

الأخ الكريم
لا أدري في أي مرحلة ظهرت معك هذه الرسالة، حيث أنها غير ظاهرة في خطوات الشرح المرفق في هذا الموضوع
على كل حال جرب
جرب إدخال system أو XE


----------



## محمد مطر (31 مايو 2011)

سهى عنبرجي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو
> هل يمكن أن تزودونا بنوطة لتعليم البرنامج



الأخت الكريمة، يوجد في الموقع عدة موضوعات تعلم البرنامج على سبيل المثال الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t185314.html


----------



## يسرى191 (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا سعادة الباشا مجهود عظيم الله يبارك فيك


----------



## drasticxx (3 يونيو 2011)

اخي الكريم زبط معي كل شي وجيت ادخل Admin
ما زبط
وجربت *pubuser
يقلي اعمل كونكشن
وبسير failed
اتمنى المساعده ارجوكم
*


----------



## محمد مطر (4 يونيو 2011)

يسرى191 قال:


> شكرا يا سعادة الباشا مجهود عظيم الله يبارك فيك



الأخت الكريمة أهلا بك ....


----------



## محمد مطر (4 يونيو 2011)

drasticxx قال:


> اخي الكريم زبط معي كل شي وجيت ادخل admin
> ما زبط
> وجربت *pubuser
> يقلي اعمل كونكشن
> ...



الأخ الكريم....
كما تقول العرب: آخر الطب الكي...
لم يبق لديك خيار سوى (الفورمات) كما قلت لك على الخاص..


----------



## Ahmed Sabile (14 يوليو 2011)

اخوكم جديد جدا في التعامل مع الكوبيوتر واحب اشتغل على برنامج برايمافير p6v7 وقمت بالتثبيت بصورة متكاملة ولكن في نهاية تثبيت الاوراكال داتابيز تظهر رسالة مفادها ان هناك فشل اتصال لـ (MM & PM) ما الحل ؟ أفيدوني لمن لدية الفكرة


----------



## محمد مطر (14 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة للنسخة P6v7 كان يجب عليك تنزيل النسخة P6 ثم عمل أبديت للنسخة P6v7 حتى تعمل معك....
لكن لا تقلق، قم بتنصيب قاعدة بيانات جديدة، وستعمل معك بإذن الله...


----------



## م. احمد الموسوي (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## engwah (31 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا
بارك الله فى جهودكم


----------



## mostafa elkadi (1 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## تامرالمصرى (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وان كنت اتسائل هل هذه النسخة يمكن تسطيبها مع وجود نسخة p6 V7 بنفس الخطوات التى شرحتها وهل يمكن ان يحدث توقف للنسخة القديمة وعدم تفعيل الجديدة مع العلم ان الجهاز 64 bit ارجو الرد للاهمية


----------



## lubl (1 أغسطس 2011)

can any one explain me how I can license this software ... I mean where should I put the license file
[email protected]


----------



## محمد مطر (1 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ الكريم تامر، أهلا بك وعودا حميدا إن شاء الله
حسب تجربتي لا يمكن تنصيب هذا الإصدار إلى جانب p6r7 حيث سيتم عمل أبديت للإصدار الجديد....


----------



## محمد مطر (1 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ الكريم Lubl هذا الإصدار من البرنامج لا يحتاج إلى ملف رخصة..


----------



## aamm77 (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ المهندس/محمد مطر.... جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك وبعلمك وكل عام وانت وجميع الاخوة بالمنتدى بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم.
Eng.Ahmed A.Megeed, PMP


----------



## lubl (1 أغسطس 2011)

محمد مطر Dear
Do you mean that Oracle is working for free???
is it possible???
so what is my license for???
I am sure there are some limitation in non licensed software
have any one licensed this version ever???


----------



## zizo gladiator (5 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووور جدا يا هندسه


انا عندى مشكله فى اخر خطوه فى التسطيب
بعد ما سطبت البرنامج و بفتحه بتيجى صفحه الدخول و لما بييجى يدخل بيقولى

connect to database
و بيفتحلى صفحه مش فاهمها و بيطلب باسورد بعد كده 
*


----------



## thelordabdo (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و جارى التحميل


----------



## معتزابراهيم (14 أكتوبر 2011)

هل ينفع ننزل هذا البرنامج بsqlفى وجود اصدار p6.1 على الجهاز اى ننزل الأصدارين بsql على نفس الجهاز


----------



## a.reham2010 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ok


----------



## magnum1272003 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

معتزابراهيم قال:


> هل ينفع ننزل هذا البرنامج بsqlفى وجود اصدار p6.1 على الجهاز اى ننزل الأصدارين بsql على نفس الجهاز


ينفع والعكس ينفع أيضا 
أي اصدارين على نفس سيرفر قاعدة البيانات أو اصدار على سيرفرين لقواعد البيانات


----------



## rokyrock (15 أكتوبر 2011)

thnaks alot for this program


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااا


----------



## ahmedafatah (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bassam T (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ألاخ الكريم محمد مطر 
لدي مشكله في تنصيب برنامج بريمافيرا .6 مع ويندوز 7 حيث انه خلال التنصيب تظهر رساله تقول ان برنامج SQLserver 2005 لا يتطابق مع windows 7 
هل يوجد طريقة مع العلم انه فقط مع ويندوز 7
وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (31 أكتوبر 2011)

bassam t قال:


> ألاخ الكريم محمد مطر
> لدي مشكله في تنصيب برنامج بريمافيرا .6 مع ويندوز 7 حيث انه خلال التنصيب تظهر رساله تقول ان برنامج sqlserver 2005 لا يتطابق مع windows 7
> هل يوجد طريقة مع العلم انه فقط مع ويندوز 7
> وشكرا



نعم ان شاء الله هناك طريقه و هى ان تنزل نسخة و ندوز جديده و يكون برنامج البريمافيرا اول برنامج يتم تنسيبه بعد نزول نسخة الوندوز و شكرا


----------



## امجد1111 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم
تواجني مشكلة الطباعة في البرايمافيرا p6 v 8.1 حيث انني استخدم windows 7 
الرجاء افيدوني كيف يمكن التغلب على هذه المشكلة
وشكرا لكم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 نوفمبر 2011)

امجد1111 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> السلام عليكم
> تواجني مشكلة الطباعة في البرايمافيرا p6 v 8.1 حيث انني استخدم windows 7
> الرجاء افيدوني كيف يمكن التغلب على هذه المشكلة
> وشكرا لكم



اخى الفاضل ما نوع المشكلة التى تواجهك لانى اعمل على وندوز 7 ايضا و لا توجد مشاكل فى الطباعه و الحمد لله.ملحوظهمن الممكن تكون المشكلة فى الطابعه نفسها. ارجوا التاكد من ذلك

وشكرا


----------



## امجد1111 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ احمد الطيب
the message when i try to print is
printer selected is not valid
(in all option (print preview , page setup , print and print setup
i installed two printers
thanks


----------



## حسن احمد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## sharawee707 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شــــــكرا لك وجــــــزاك الله كــــــل خـيـــــــــــر.....


----------



## aidsami (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*كيفية الكتابة باللغة العربية؟:

*​السلام عليكم و شكرا للمجهود الجبار.

من فضلكم واجهتني مشكلة وهي *كيفية الكتابة باللغة العربية على برنامج P6 R8؟ ،

مع العلم ان اللغة العربية شغالة معى على Microsoft office (excel, word
الخ)*


----------



## محمد مطر (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ليست هناك مشكلة للبرنامج مع اللغة العربية، أرجو التأكد من إعدادات النظام لديك (خيارات اللغة من لوحة التحكم)


----------



## ابو نـــــواس (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## furatrafidain (30 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء
تحية طيبة وبعد....
لقد قمت بالدخول لموقع بريمافيرا ونزلت النسخة الجديدة 8.1 )prof(ولكننى واجهتنى المشكلة ذاتها وهى انه يطلب من باسوورد لكى يكمل التنزيل وعندما ادخل الباسسورد الموجودة فى مشاركتك والتى هى rima123Vera فأنه يعطي الرسالة التى تفيد بأن الباسوورد خاطئة...ولقد أرفقت لك صورة من الرسالة التى تظهر لى...برجاء الأطلاع عليها وأخبارى ما هى المشكلة.
علما بانه لا توجد مشكلة في الكي بورد عندي وان ال ويندوز لدي هو 7 - 64 بت
وشكرا


----------



## meddy24 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## محمد مطر (1 ديسمبر 2011)

يتضح من الصورةمن أن لغة النظام لديك هي اللغة العربية.
حول إعدادات لوحة التحكم أثناء تنصيب البرنامج لديك إلى اللغة الإنكليزية...


----------



## furatrafidain (4 ديسمبر 2011)

​ الاخوة الاعزاء-
تحية طيبة وبعد....
* اكرر مشكلتي مع تصحيح الصورة التي تظهر لي عند تنصيب البريمافيرا 6 النسخة 8.1 *
لقد قمت بالدخول لموقع بريمافيرا ونزلت النسخة الجديدة 8.1 )prof(ولكننى واجهتنى المشكلة ذاتها وهى انه يطلب مني باسوورد لكى يكمل التنزيل وعندما ادخل الباسسورد الموجودة فى مشاركتكم والتى هى rima123Vera فأنه يعطي الرسالة التى تفيد بأن الباسوورد خاطئة...ولقد أرفقت تصحيح الصورة من الرسالة التى تظهر لى...برجاء الأطلاع عليها وأخبارى ما هى المشكلة.
علما بانه لا توجد مشكلة في اعدادت اللغة للكي بورد عندي-انكليزي- وان ال ويندوز لدي هو 7 - 64 بت
وشكرا


----------



## alialassil (3 يناير 2012)

السيد المحترم محمد 
اولا شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل وبارك الله فيك 
وثانيا حضرتك نزلت الموضوع ولازم تتحمل اسئلتنه ههه وان شاء الله تكون اسئله نافعه للجميع 
لما اواجه مشكله بالتنزيل ولاكن بالاخير طلب مني عمل انستول للبرنامج التالي من الملف الاصلي يعني لازم ارجع لبرنامج بريميفيرا واعمل انستل للبرنامج التالي 
OracleXE
ولما رحت هناك وعملت انستول تم الرفض...
والمشكله الثانيه ممكن شرح بسيط لطريقة بداية البرنامج حيث انه لم يقبل ادخال كلمة admin ويطلب كونكشن وياريت تعطينه شرح شو هي الكونكشن وليش نعملها ... يعني نبذه مختصره عن بداية البرنامج 
ولكم الشكر مقدما


----------



## حسام عويضه (15 يناير 2012)

اخوانى تقابلنى مشكله اثناء تثبيت البرنامج وهى انه يطلب منى ادخال (oracle connection string) ولا اعلم ما هو المطلوب بالظبط ارجو الافاده 
مع الشكر


----------



## محمد مطر (16 يناير 2012)

الأخ حسام أدخل: Xe
(أحرف كبيرة)


----------



## mohamed_azab76 (18 يناير 2012)

امجد1111 قال:


> الاخ احمد الطيب





امجد1111 قال:


> the message when i try to print is
> printer selected is not valid
> (in all option (print preview , page setup , print and print setup
> i installed two printers
> thanks





I have the same problem, please help


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 يناير 2012)

mohamed_azab76 قال:


> I have the same problem, please help



i thing the problem here not primavera software, therefor i advice you to try this printer in another software or another PC, did they see it orthe same problem.

thanks ​


----------



## mohamed_azab76 (19 يناير 2012)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> i thing the problem here not primavera software, therefor i advice you to try this printer in another software or another PC, did they see it orthe same problem.​
> 
> thanks​


 
Dear Ahmed ,
This printer is working properly with all other software except primavera 6 r8.1
also i faced this problem while I use a PDF converter


----------



## المـــرداوي (20 يناير 2012)

furatrafidain قال:


> ​ الاخوة الاعزاء-
> تحية طيبة وبعد....
> * اكرر مشكلتي مع تصحيح الصورة التي تظهر لي عند تنصيب البريمافيرا 6 النسخة 8.1 *
> لقد قمت بالدخول لموقع بريمافيرا ونزلت النسخة الجديدة 8.1 )prof(ولكننى واجهتنى المشكلة ذاتها وهى انه يطلب مني باسوورد لكى يكمل التنزيل وعندما ادخل الباسسورد الموجودة فى مشاركتكم والتى هى rima123Vera فأنه يعطي الرسالة التى تفيد بأن الباسوورد خاطئة...ولقد أرفقت تصحيح الصورة من الرسالة التى تظهر لى...برجاء الأطلاع عليها وأخبارى ما هى المشكلة.
> ...



عندي نفس المشكلة نرجو وقد جربت كل الحلول في المشاركات السابقة دون جدوى

نرجو من أحد الأخوة الأكارم أن يتحفنا بالحل 

وجزاكم الله خيرًا


----------



## مجدى سليمان (24 يناير 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?d6t7vmctmra08n8
http://www.mediafire.com/?ratl9854rn29d4c
http://www.mediafire.com/?8h9vp317v7zdi8v


----------



## مجدى سليمان (24 يناير 2012)

*مشكله فى تغيير نوع وحجم ولون الخطوط فى P6 8.1 حيث تظهر رساله عند إختيار جدول 
Table,Font and Row
Font and Color
AaBbYyZz 
تظهر رساله
All of you fonts are hidden
To show fonts in this program , open Fonts in Control Panel and click
Font settings.
برجاء المساعده*


----------



## م الفا (25 يناير 2012)

حاول تدخل Prima123Vera


----------



## فحطان (26 يناير 2012)

الاخ الاستاذ المهندس محمد مطر تم تنصيب البرنامج وحسب توصياتك لكن بعد اعطاءه admin يقول انه خطاء ما هو الحل بارك الله فيك


----------



## باسل أفندي (26 يناير 2012)

*مشكلة الباسورد*



فحطان قال:


> الاخ الاستاذ المهندس محمد مطر تم تنصيب البرنامج وحسب توصياتك لكن بعد اعطاءه admin يقول انه خطاء ما هو الحل بارك الله فيك


 

نفس المشكلة ....


----------



## باسل أفندي (27 يناير 2012)

مموضوع مميز رغم وصولي الي المرحلة الاخيرة وعدم قبول الباسورد وفقدت الامل مؤقتا.. لكن ليا استفسار عن الفروق بين نسخة p6.1 و اخر نسخة والتي تفضلتم بوضع لنكات لها p8 ????


----------



## vieri31 (30 يناير 2012)

باسل أفندي قال:


> مموضوع مميز رغم وصولي الي المرحلة الاخيرة وعدم قبول الباسورد وفقدت الامل مؤقتا.. لكن ليا استفسار عن الفروق بين نسخة p6.1 و اخر نسخة والتي تفضلتم بوضع لنكات لها p8 ????



لقد وجدت الحل, يجب حذف سارفيس OracleServiceXe بالطريقة التالية: execute ثم
"sc delete OracleServiceXe " ثم إعادة التشطيب


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (31 يناير 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء
عند عمل import or export لل p3 من الأصدار 8.1
فإنها تظهر غير نشطه فهل من حل
ارجو المساعدة للاهمية


----------



## hamadaherzoo (2 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tarekkt (10 فبراير 2012)

فولدر ال database مش موجود
ولا حتى ملف dbsetup ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mezoamer (19 فبراير 2012)

مشا الله ربنا يكرمك يارب افتدنى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mezoamer (19 فبراير 2012)

tarekkt قال:


> فولدر ال database مش موجود
> ولا حتى ملف dbsetup ؟؟؟؟؟



موجود ان شا الله لو نزلت البرنامح من المنتدى وبعد فك الضغط هتلاقى فولدر اسمه 
P6_R81_Database

دور ان شا الله هتلاقى وكمل باقى الخطوات ولو احتجت حاجه هتلاقى ان شا الله ال يفيدك


----------



## maher-mohamed (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكلة الباسوورد بعد تسطيب البرنامج والبدء فى التشغيل 
بكتب adminزى ما دخلتها لكن يعطى ان الlogin -password غير صحيح 
كما اتضح انها مشكلة عند البعض فى المشاركات السابقة ارجو من يعرف الحل تقديم المساعدة


----------



## maher-mohamed (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكلة الباسوورد بعد تسطيب البرنامج والبدء فى التشغيل 
بكتب adminزى ما دخلتها لكن يعطى ان الlogin -password غير صحيح 
كما اتضح انها مشكلة عند البعض فى المشاركات السابقة ارجو من يعرف الحل تقديم المساعدة[


----------



## ahmed_maged (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع لكن عندي مشكلة أنى اصل اللى مرحلة connection information window
و لما ادخل البيانات بالطريقة اللى موجودة بالشرح يعطينى الخطأ التالى SQL Exception: The Network Adapter could not establish the connection.
أرجو الأفادة لو سمحتم


----------



## مهندس126 (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## العبقرية (20 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تم تنصيت برنامج p6 v8.1 بنجاح والحمد لله مع العلم ان كلمة المرور Prima123Vera وليس admin شكرا للجزيل للمهندس محمد مطر فلقد اتبعت ارشادتك خطوة خطوة والحمد لله اشتغل البرنامج عندى بدون اى مشكلة فجزاك الله خيرا واريد السؤال عن تنصيت الامثلة وارجو افادتى وشكرا للجميع


----------



## العبقرية (20 مارس 2012)

maher-mohamed قال:


> مشكلة الباسوورد بعد تسطيب البرنامج والبدء فى التشغيل
> بكتب adminزى ما دخلتها لكن يعطى ان الlogin -password غير صحيح
> كما اتضح انها مشكلة عند البعض فى المشاركات السابقة ارجو من يعرف الحل تقديم المساعدة




اخى الكريم جرب Prima123Vera وليس admin فهى اشتغلت معى جربها وان شاء الله تظبط


----------



## saidelsayedab (24 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشقه النسيج (29 مارس 2012)

تسلم أيدك أستاذ محمد


----------



## العبقرية (16 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
المهندسين الكرام لقد قمت بعمل تنصيت للبرنامج خطوة بخطوة كما سبق وشرح المهندس محمد مطر ولكنى اريد عمل تنصيت للامثلة فارجو افادتى وشكرا


----------



## محمد مطر (16 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
أعيدي تشغيل ملف setup للبرنامج، واختاري modify واختاري تنصيب الأمثلة.....


----------



## ahmed121347 (30 أبريل 2012)

*الحل لمشكله All of you fonts are hidden*



مجدى سليمان قال:


> *مشكله فى تغيير نوع وحجم ولون الخطوط فى P6 8.1 حيث تظهر رساله عند إختيار جدول
> Table,Font and Row
> Font and Color
> AaBbYyZz
> ...



السلام عليكم 


Set the ORACLE_HOME environment variable.

Right click on the "My Computer" icon.
Click "Properties" from the context menu.
Click "Advanced system settings" link
Click on the "Environment variables" button in the "Advanced" tab of the "System Properties" window.
Click on the "New" button under system varibles. It will open a new system variable window.
Enter Variable Name as: ORACLE_HOME
Enter Variable Value as: C:\oraclexe\app\oracle\product\10.2.0\server
Replace the variable name with the location to your oracle installation if it varies from the example provided.

Click on 'OK'

ahmed1093(@)hotmail.com​


----------



## smferoz (28 مايو 2012)

Links are not working can you post one more time,please
thank you


----------



## modi666666 (16 يونيو 2012)

بس اذا تتكرم وتحكيلي كيف استطيع الدخول للبرنامج 6.7 لأنني لم استطع الدخول بعد (admin, admin)


----------



## mrtan (10 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## ضحيه اميجو (10 أغسطس 2012)

اخى محمد مطر لا توجد مرفقات فى الموضوع فهل من الممكن تزويدنا بالرابط لو تكرمت 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (12 أغسطس 2012)

أمهلني بعض الوقت، سأعيد رفعها لك إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## abojala (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشكلة في اعداد قاعدة البيانات*

المهندس العزيز محمد مطر, <br>قمت بتنزيل البرنامج من خلال موقع ORACL و اتبعت طريقة التنصييب التي انت شرحتها , و لكن لم يقم البرنامج بتنزيل microsoft Net و Java فقمت بتنصيبهم يدوي بعد اكتمال تنصيب البرنامج , ثم ان الملف dbsetup لا يمكن فتحه فقمت بتنصيب قاعدة البيانات من الملف Oracl XE و لكن هناك اختلاف في عن الطريقة التي شرحتها انت بحيث يطلب في Oracle connection string كما هي موضحة في الملف المرفق , ارجوا ايفادتي و جزاك الله خيرا.
مشاهدة المرفق dpsetup screen shots.rar


----------



## engsasa (23 يناير 2013)

mohamed_azab76 قال:


> I have the same problem, please help


I found these options on the internet:Set the ORACLE_HOME environment variable.Right click on the "My Computer" icon.Click "Properties" from the context menu.Click "Advanced system settings" linkClick on the "Environment variables" button in the "Advanced" tab of the "System Properties" window.Click on the "New" button under system varibles. It will open a new system variable window.Enter Variable Name as: ORACLE_HOMEEnter Variable Value as: C:\oraclexe\app\oracle\product\10.2.0\serverReplace the variable name with the location to your oracle installation if it varies from the example provided.Click on 'OK'


----------



## engsasa (23 يناير 2013)

امجد1111 قال:


> الاخ احمد الطيبthe message when i try to print isprinter selected is not valid (in all option (print preview , page setup , print and print setupi installed two printersthanks


I found these options on the internet:Set the ORACLE_HOME environment variable.Right click on the "My Computer" icon.Click "Properties" from the context menu.Click "Advanced system settings" linkClick on the "Environment variables" button in the "Advanced" tab of the "System Properties" window.Click on the "New" button under system varibles. It will open a new system variable window.Enter Variable Name as: ORACLE_HOMEEnter Variable Value as: C:\oraclexe\app\oracle\product\10.2.0\serverReplace the variable name with the location to your oracle installation if it varies from the example provided.Click on 'OK'


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (14 يونيو 2013)

ألف شكر با شمهندس
اليوم نصبت الاصدار الجديد Primavera P6 Professional R8.3 لعام 2013
و الحقيقة البركة في المهندس أحمد الشافعي- جزاه الله كل الخير- في درسه لتنصيب الاصدار الاسبق في هذا الفيديو
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDT5erCdq5M

و الذي لم يترك شاردة و لا واردة .. و في موقع التحميل تجد الاصدارين R 8.2 و R 8.3 و أنا اخترت الأخير بنفس الخطوات اللي في الفيديو و إشتغل 100% ...


----------



## توشكى2013 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

خالص التحية والشكر على هذا الموضوع بخصوص تثبيت برنامج بريمفيرا p6 ver 8.1 للأهمية للسادة مهندسى ادارة المشروعات 
وقد عودنا دائما ملتقى المهندسين العرب على كل مفيد وجديد


----------



## faris karakra (7 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (13 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

